# [V] Asus P5W DH Deluxe, E6600, 4GB



## fabo-erc (27. Dezember 2009)

tach

 ich wuerd gern ein paar sachen verkaufen...

 CPU Typ DualCore Intel Core 2 Duo E6600, 2400 MHz ohne kuehler aber siehe weiter unten...

 Motherboard Name Asus P5W DH Deluxe

 RAM   KVR800D2N6K2 4GB insgesamt

 wenns geht natuerlich alles zusammen 


 ...bist jetzt hat ich eine wasserkeuhlung
 auf dem bord ist ein NexXxoS XP verbaut...


 hab auch noch eine 230V eheim pumpe...

 haette einer interesse?

 -fabo


----------



## fabo-erc (30. Dezember 2009)

*push*


----------

